# Schwalbe Rocket Ron vs. Racing Ralph



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

I am currently running 2.1 Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO (Stans notubes w/ 1-1.5 scoops of sealant) on my Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon. I love the weight on these but am wondering if I will notice a speed increase if I switch to Schwalbe Racing Ralph EVO. I know the RaRa's are heavier but they are faster rolling. Will the RoRo's low weight compensate for their not as-fast and spread out tread? Or should I switch to RaRa's and take the weight penalty but have less rolling resistance?

Last season I raced exclusively on the RoRo's and I was satisfied with everything about them other than their extremely thin sidewalls (sliced 2 tires). I race/ride in colorado with a range of fast hardpack to extremely rocky. 

Basically, I want to know if switching to RaRa's from RoRo's will be worth the weight penalty. Thanks for your help!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

any theoretical speed gain might be offset by loss of traction with the RaRa's lower profile knobs - you might find you are slower overall...



Rocket Ron EVO 26x2.25 are my favourite tire to ride hard without fear of uncontrollable front tire wash-out + best for traction on steep loose over hardpack climbs



Racing Ralph EVO 26x2.1 is fastest rolling tire i've used offroad to date - but can be very unforgiving with the loose over rock solid hardpack during summer - especially when hard braking before corners - but terrific when the soil has some slight moisture

...why not RoRo 2.1 upfront + Ra Ra 2.1 rear?

you should cross post this on the racing & training forum :thumbsup:


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I've raced both and they Ron aren't much slower as a rear tire. It's close enough that I'll take the weight savings and the greater traction of the Ron nearly every time. I like the 2.25" Rons a LOT better than the 2.1" though.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I run a 2.1" Ron on the back, and a 2.25"
on the front. This works good for me on my
SoCal hard pack over soft. However I'm not
a racer.

Best, John


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

I've used a lot of the popular WW tires of the last few years, including rocket ron, racing ralph, aspens, and race kings. I put the rocket rons on last fall after race season was over and I was out having fun riding weekends more. Compared to dedicated "trail" tires, that weight 650+ grams, they are every bit as grippy in turns and under braking, which I am sure you know. I was falling in love with them the more I rode them. Then we got into winter and there was the rare period of time where it was 10* overnight and no snow on the ground, so I put my aspens on to take advantage of the cement skatepark like trail conditions. I did my usual loop in a local trail system, that I had done just days earlier on the rocket rons and I was over 1mph avg faster with almost 10bpm lower heartrate. Also, adding some road miles on at the end, I was able to cruise 3-4mph faster on the pavement.

This is the reason why I have such a massive tire pile in my basement. There is no one king of tires. culturesponge is right in that if you can't adjust your riding to the ralphs, you may be faster with the rocket rons. You definitely have to lean the bike more and put some more body english into your riding when you are using a "fast" tire like a ralph.


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

I've raced and ridden most of the WW tyres, too, over a number of years, and I agree, in general, with 743power.

The RaRa rolls faster. One quick ride on the road will tell you this. The Rons make a LOT more noise on hard surfaces. This is the sound of slowness (but also of grip)!

The Rons have more grip and require less riding ability to push hard in looser or muddier conditions.

When it comes to weight and Schwalbe tyres, you had better buy them in person at a shop with some scales if you want to get them at the advertised weights. The consistency of the weights of Schwalbe tyres is a joke.

I have seen 85gms (yep, that's right, 85) difference between RaRa Evo 2.1 weights! Rons seem to be a bit more consistent, but not much. So, if you buy online or without weighing them, you might well get a RaRa lighter than a Ron in the same size - quite a bit lighter. Or it might be almost 100gms heavier!! So if you are worried about 'weight penalties' then weigh before buying.

Another point worth making, I think, is the fact that the rubber on Evo RaRa and RoRos is very soft and wears out very quickly. I get almost twice the mileage out of Race Kings.

For what it's worth, I run RoRo Evo 2.1 in wet winter or muddy conditions (in Australia) and Race King 2.0 SS for the rest of the year. I, unlike many here, actually like the 2.0 Race Kings. I think the ride and grip is pretty much as good as the 2.2s.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*You forgot-EXPENSIVE!!!!*

I know I am being a weenie-wammer but $70-$80 is a J-O-K-E. Car tires are way more engineered and basic auto tires are $100 ( My truck tires are 225 ). There is no way we should be paying this! Sweet tires though. I am voting with my dollars and buying on sale online. I don't always get what I want, but to leave out price is not an honest review/opinion. Thanks for input on these though.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

hoolie said:


> I know I am being a weenie-wammer but $70-$80 is a J-O-K-E. Car tires are way more engineered and basic auto tires are $100 ( My truck tires are 225 ). There is no way we should be paying this! Sweet tires though. I am voting with my dollars and buying on sale online. I don't always get what I want, but to leave out price is not an honest review/opinion. Thanks for input on these though.


Car tires are also produced on a much larger scale volume wise, so engineering/R&D/tooling is amortized over that higher volume. Schwalbe tires are expensive, you would think they were using open tubular style of construction but they aren't.

To the OP, I used the white Rons last year (2.25) and was not impressed. The knobs are deeper and grind on pavement (less noticeable offroad though). Yet, they slipped on everything when there was the slightest hint of moisture in the soil (especially roots and rocks), I couldn't trust them. I'm not sure if the white silica tread played some role (softer compound allowing the taller knobs to roll more), but it wasn't my favorite tire by a long shot.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*Oh, er, Yeah, what that last guy said*

That's right.


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Schwalbe favorites*

Heres my Schwalbe favs..

Rocket Rons front and rears during the winter and wet months
Racing Ralphs (rear) and Rocket Rons up front- during Spring
Furious Freds (rear) and Rocket Rons up front during the summer :thumbsup: (my fav)
Furious Freds all around for bragging rights 

I run them all Tubeless (no stans)


----------



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

how come one pic shows the Ro Ro at 440g and the other Ro Ro is 626? am i overlooking something here?


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*Micro treads*

So do those micro tread tires work well in summer? I been Mt biking for 30 yrs (motorcycle parts on bikes to start). In all my years I rode Farmer John, Bontrager Jones, Kenda Nevegal, and settled on Ignitors lately. The ignitors were a big surprise for a knobby lover like me-got 'em on used bike ,laughed at them, rode them, bought 5 more over last few years. Small block 8 or Furious Freds look like I would tear 'em up in rocky norcal. Most rides are 50% volcanic rock 50% Redwood loamy forest fast single track. Maybe all these modern carcass are stronger than I think?


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

rc51kid said:


> how come one pic shows the Ro Ro at 440g and the other Ro Ro is 626? am i overlooking something here?


The 
626 one is UST, the other one is a regular tire.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I know they're a lot heavier, but how does the nobby nic stack up against these? I think it would still roll very well, probably has the best traction, and I'd guess by far the longest service life, somewhat offsetting the high cost.


----------



## ExigeS (Jan 20, 2007)

I just bought two 29 x 2.25 Rocket Ron tires and found they are over the manu stated weight. They were 556g and 554g. Stated weight is 540g.


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

I run Rocket Rons. I like traction over the Ralphs.Seem as fast too (race cat1). I buy the *performance* models 26x2.25. I feel *no* difference than the $$ Evo models. My last 4 came in at 460g for 2.25 width. 35 bucks shipped from Amazon!


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

That is a great price. The Ro Ros are great tires, but they wear way to fast for me. This is why I go with the race king SS. They roll faster IMO and wear very well. One set will last the entire season.

Traction wise a little is lost, but not much.


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

743power said:


> Also, adding some road miles on at the end, I was able to cruise 3-4mph faster on the pavement.


4 mph? Just changing tires? hahaha


----------



## ExigeS (Jan 20, 2007)

I took my Rocket Rons 29 x 2.25 out for a maiden ride yesterday. I am running them front and rear. They felt very grippy and very SLOW! I am not happy with their performance compared to my other wheels that are Crossmark (rear) and Ignitor (front). Anyone else had this same reaction? I think they are too slow for a race tire.


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

@dam said:


> I know they're a lot heavier, but how does the nobby nic stack up against these? I think it would still roll very well, probably has the best traction, and I'd guess by far the longest service life, somewhat offsetting the high cost.


I know this is a little off topic, but I would like to know what you guys think of the NN in comparison to the RoRo. I wish the RoRo's came with a SS sidewall. RoRo on the back and a NN up front sound real good.


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

My Conti Mt Kings 2.2 SS are freaky slick when wet. I dont know if its compound or what. I am a fan of Conti in the past.I use their tubulars on road with great success.I May try Race King SS later this season.


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

Epic-o said:


> 4 mph? Just changing tires? hahaha


*UCI is going to ban those tires. Maybe Fabian has the road version!*


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

ExigeS said:


> I took my Rocket Rons 29 x 2.25 out for a maiden ride yesterday. I am running them front and rear. They felt very grippy and very SLOW! I am not happy with their performance compared to my other wheels that are Crossmark (rear) and Ignitor (front). Anyone else had this same reaction? I think they are too slow for a race tire.


It will be tough to beat an ignitor/crossmark combo. However I went from that combo to RaRalphs and Ravens, it does not dissappoint.


----------



## newtrailhead (Feb 21, 2010)

sevencycle said:


> *UCI is going to ban those tires. Maybe Fabian has the road version!*


I have read several times that top pros run different compounds than we can buy.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Just recently switched my rear from 2.25 tubeless ready roro to rara. I prefer the feel and grip of the roro, and don't think it sacrifices much at all in terms of off-road rolling resistance because the carcass is so damn thin/supple (a bit more so than the rara). The rara DOES seem marginally better/faster on true smooth hardpack or pavement, but that's it, and the tread packs up instantly in anything moist.


----------

